# Arcor: Plötzlich über €1000 rechnung



## vladi (22 April 2009)

€1035 zzgl. MwSt genau zu sein.

Eigentlich nicht rechnung - eine mitteilung das ausgehende telefonate vorübergehend gesperrt sind bis ich zahle.

By arcor habe ich 6000Flat tarif und benutze *nur* DSL
(voip habe ich separat von sipgate),
d.h. jeder monat zahle ich €30, seit jahren.

Am telefon erhalte ich einzelheiten von arcor:

von meinem ISDN anschluss sollen mehrere telefonate nach ukraine zu handy nummer ausgeführt worden,
TelNum 00380930632537, zeiten: 17.04.09 20:19-21:19, 18.04.09 5:31-6:31, 19.04.09 21:22-22:22.

sicherlich haben wir nicht telefoniert.

was soll ich machen?

meine hände zittern...


----------



## Antiscammer (22 April 2009)

*AW: Arcor: Plötzlich über €1000 rechnung*

Bitte mal diesen Grundsatzartikel zu Mehrwertbetrug lesen.
Bei Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug - Grundsatzartikel:
Telefonrechnung zu hoch - Einspruch nach 0137 oder 0900-Betrug: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Dann würde ich mal folgendes machen:


Den Computer überprüfen, ob da nicht z.B. ein ISDN-CAPI-Dialer über den ISDN-Kanal die Verbindung hergestellt hat.

 Von Arcor einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis verlangen.

Den unstreitigen Teil der Rechnung auf jeden Fall bezahlen.

Einen Anwalt aufsuchen. Möglichst einen, der sich im TK-Recht auskennt. Denn hier geht es um sehr viel Geld, und besonders Arcor gilt als sehr, sehr bockig in solchen Belangen. Als Laie macht man da zuviele Fehler.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2009)

*AW: Arcor: Plötzlich über €1000 rechnung*

[Frage für Hintergrund]


> TelNum 00380930632537, zeiten: 17.04.09 20:19-21:19, 18.04.09 5:31-6:31, 19.04.09 21:22-22:22.


die Verbindungen dauern je genau 1 Stunde. Das finde ich komisch... wegen der Nummer 00380930632537 muß ich mal kramen...

Information on phone number range +380 93XXXXXXX
Number billable as 	mobile number
Country or destination 	Ukraine
City or exchange location 	
Original network provider* 	life[noparse][/noparse]

(* Number portability has not been taken into account)

[edit: sorry, war ein Missverständnis: es geht um Mehrwertnummern *innerhalb der Ukraine*]
Der mutmassliche Nummerninhaber hat eine beeindruckende Liste von Partnerfirmen, jede Menge Handycontentanbieter... Nur: ob man in der Ukraine in Erfahrung bringen kann, welcher Anbieter hinter der Nummer steckt? Eher fraglich...


----------



## Teleton (22 April 2009)

*AW: Arcor: Plötzlich über €1000 rechnung*

Beim Anfordern des Einzelverbindungsnachweis und der technischen Doku gem. §45i TKG an die 8-Wochen-Frist denken.


----------



## blowfish (23 April 2009)

*AW: Arcor: Plötzlich über €1000 rechnung*



vladi schrieb:


> TelNum 00380930632537, zeiten: 17.04.09 20:19-21:19, 18.04.09 5:31-6:31, 19.04.09 21:22-22:22....



Ob damit nicht womöglich Pornoseiten bezahlt wurden? Wenn es drauf ankommt KiPo. An deiner Stelle würde ich erst mal nichts am PC machen, um nicht die Beweisführung zu behindern.
Kannst ja auch mal Kontakt mit den Ermittlern aufnehmen.
Wenn du das nicht machen möchtest, kannst du auch professionelle Hilfe bei einem PC-Profi aufsuchen, die dann auch das Gefundene sichern.


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2009)

*AW: Arcor: Plötzlich über €1000 rechnung*



blowfish schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch mal Kontakt mit den Ermittlern aufnehmen.
> Wenn du das nicht machen möchtest, kannst du auch professionelle Hilfe bei einem PC-Profi aufsuchen, die dann auch das Gefundene sichern.


Sorry, Einspruch! Wenn was in Richtung Ermittler gehen soll, dann die Beweise nur dort, also bei der Polizei, "_gerichtsfest_" sichern lassen. (In meinem bayerischen Dunstkreis werden PC-Profi-Sicherungen i. d. R. nicht akzeptiert.)


----------



## blowfish (23 April 2009)

*AW: Arcor: Plötzlich über €1000 rechnung*



Reducal schrieb:


> also bei der Polizei, "_gerichtsfest_" sichern lassen.



Damit hast du schon recht. Es ging mir auch nicht um eine Sicherung, um jemanden einer Straftat zu bezichtigen. Damit soll er sich nur selbst absichern und um weitere diesbezügliche Angriffe zu verhindern.
Wenn erst mal die Polzei den PC sichert, vergeht ne menge Zeit bis der PC zurückkommt. Bis dahin gilt er auch als Beschuldigt.


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2009)

*AW: Arcor: Plötzlich über €1000 rechnung*

....auch damit lauf ich nicht konform. Wenn er selbst geschädigter ist, dann dürfte er wohl kaum als Beschuldigter in Betracht kommen, oder?

@ vladi, es geht hier um ukrainische Nummern. Dem Nick nach zu urteilen kommt mir Vladimir in den  Sinn - bist du öfter auf russischen oder ähnlich östlichen Seiten unterwegs?

Blowfish und ich unterhalten uns hier über die Möglichkeit, dass du Beweise durch eine Strafanzeige bei der Polizei sichern lassen könntest. Arcor wird erfahrungsgemäß sogar darauf bestehen, da du Opfer eines "Computerbetruges" geworden sein könntest und deshalb eine Mitwirkung zur Aufklärung des Sachverhaltes von dir erwartet. Keine Mitwirkung = ewiger Streit ums Geld, den du womöglich verlierst, wenn du keinen erfahrenen Anwalt hierbei einschaltest.


blowfish schrieb:


> Es ging mir auch nicht um eine Sicherung, um jemanden einer Straftat zu bezichtigen. Damit soll er sich nur selbst absichern ...


Ohne Strafanzeige ist das eine zivile Sache, dann gibt es auch keine Sicherung und Auswertung der Daten durch die Sachverständigen bei der Polizei. Übrigens wäre nicht nur der PC zu sichern sondern auch der Router.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2009)

*AW: Arcor: Plötzlich über €1000 rechnung*

Ja, er soll eine Sicherung machen lassen... Trotzdem wundert es mich immer noch, dass die Verbindungen genau 1 Stunde gedauert haben. Automatische Abschaltung (Zwangstrennung) nach einer Stunde - und das bei einer ukrainischen Nummer? 
Da halte ich eher das Szenario für wahrscheinlich, dass es sich um einen manipulierten Dialer handelt - bei dem halt die Zwangstrennung noch eingebaut war...


----------



## vladi (23 April 2009)

*AW: Arcor: Plötzlich über €1000 rechnung*

danke leute für eure beteiligung.

1° soll ich jezt strafanzeige bei polizei erstatten
   oder warten bis rechnung von arcor kommt? (das wäre ca. 6 Mai)

2° ich habe 5 pc an router hängen, bei einem davon (von meinen son) folgende virii gefunden:
      \\Alex\System(D)\Windows\wintask.exe - Win32/AutoRun.Agent.KV worm
      \\Alex\System(D)\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts - Win32/Qhosts tojan
      ...Craagle.exe - Win32/Adware.Craagle application

      die scheinen nicht verantwortlich zu sein, oder?

3° @Antiscammer: <Den Computer überprüfen, ob da nicht z.B. ein  ISDN- CAPI- Dialer 
über den  ISDN-Kanal die Verbindung hergestellt hat.> - wie mache ich es?

von arcor starterbox/splitter geht raus ein dsl kabel, kein isdn kabel und ein einfahes a/b kabel ins telefon apparat.

Ist es: "Local Area Connection Propeties" -> "Connect using:" ?
wenn ja - dan alle pc sind in ordnung.

4° @Reducal: russisches blut, englisches pass, deutsches residenz seit 20 jahren. 
 nein, keinen von uns hat interessen von ost europa...

"Übrigens wäre nicht nur der PC zu sichern sondern auch der Router." 
lol, ich habe ausser 5 pc und router noch LAN festplatte, VDR, Sipura(voip) - nehmen sie alles weg?


----------



## vladi (23 April 2009)

*AW: Arcor: Plötzlich über €1000 rechnung*

@Aka-Aka:

der arcor-man am telefon hat gesagt, 
die verbindungsdauer kann etwas anders aussehen 
wenn ich die rechnung bekomme. 

an seinem bildschirm  die dauer sah zerstückelt(?) aus.
und da waren andere tel.nummern die änlich aussah.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 April 2009)

*AW: Arcor: Plötzlich über €1000 rechnung*

Craagle.exe ist Malware, die über einen keylogger Passwörter und keys für Software etc. ausspäht und dann über das Internet "nach Hause" sendet.

Computer Application System Software: Craagle

Agent.KV ist m.E. ein Downloader, der andere Malware nachgeladen haben kann.

Wie man Dialer findet, wird hier beschrieben:
Dialer finden und löschen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Vielleicht können die Spezialisten hier noch was dazu sagen.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall auch den PC nochmal mit "Hijack-This" überprüfen.
hijackthis - Google-Suche


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2009)

*AW: Arcor: Plötzlich über €1000 rechnung*



vladi schrieb:


> soll ich jezt strafanzeige bei polizei erstatten
> oder warten bis rechnung von arcor kommt?


Die Rechnung wäre schon sehr wichtig, sonst könnte man den Schaden ja nicht definieren und Ermittlungen ins Blaue hinein sind nicht sinnvoll. Apropos sinnvoll - ich glaube nicht, dass eine Strafanzeige in deiner Sache hilft, zumal es sich um eine Rufnummer im Ausland und bei deinem scheinbar um einen Einzelfall handelt. Ich kenne übrigens keine Polizei in Deutschland, die so einen Fall erfolgversprechend aufklären könnte. Es geht also nach wie vor nur um die Sicherung der Peripherien und das sind bei dir verdammt viele, gemessen am Schaden.

Es bleibt für dich, meiner Meinung nach, also nur die Abwehr der Forderung. Doch die ist anscheinend unstrittig von deinem Anschluss aus produziert worden und dafür wird Arcor sich allenfalls auf einen Vergleich einlassen, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2009)

*AW: Arcor: Plötzlich über €1000 rechnung*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jeden Fall auch den PC nochmal mit "Hijack-This" überprüfen.
> hijackthis - Google-Suche


ich würde angesichts der Höhe der Forderung *auf jeden Fall* eine polizeiliche Sicherung des PCs machen lassen oder zumindest ein "forensisches Image" zB mit Helix
Forensische Spurensuche in Microsofts Betriebssystemen « 06 « 2008 « Ausgaben « Heft & Abo « Linux-Magazin Online
ich nehme aber mal an, dass dies nicht Jedermann kann...

*erst dann* würde ich am System rumwerkeln. 

Leider habe ich immer noch keinen Anbieter gefunden, der ukrainische Handynummern als "internationale Mehrwertlösung" anbietet. Ob das ein Einzelfall ist, weiß man noch nicht. Und solange man es nicht weiß, wäre es fahrlässig, auf eine Datensicherung zu verzichten.

Von "Helix" gibt es eine Live-CD - ich konnte diese bedienen und bin technischer Dummkopf.


Reducal schrieb:


> Ich kenne übrigens keine Polizei in Deutschland, die so einen Fall erfolgversprechend aufklären könnte.


Macht denn eine Polizei, die entsprechend aufklären kann, etwas anderes als ein Image mittels dd (wie z.B. in Helix möglich)


----------



## Teleton (23 April 2009)

*AW: Arcor: Plötzlich über €1000 rechnung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Es bleibt für dich, meiner Meinung nach, also nur die Abwehr der Forderung. Doch die ist anscheinend unstrittig von deinem Anschluss aus produziert worden ...


Halt, auf keinen Fall vorschnell unstrittig stellen, dass die Anrufe von Deinem Anschluss erfolgten. Erstmal das Ergebnis der Prüfung nach §45i TKG abwarten oder noch besser Deinen Anwalt machen lassen.


----------



## vladi (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Arcor: Plötzlich über €1000 rechnung*

Inzwischen (08/05) ist die Rechnung angekommen. Sie ist für über 4.000 Euro. Ich habe einen Brief formuliert, die ich morgen an Arcor schicken wollte um einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis sowie ein technisches Prüfungsprotokoll zu fordern. Ich verstehe nicht wie es kommen konnte, daß Arcor am 17. April schrieb, daß ausgehende Telefonate gesperrt sind, bis wir die Rechnung von 1.000 Euro begleichen (was wir nicht gemacht haben) und daß jetzt die Rechnungssumme trotzdem über 4.000 Euro beträgt?


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Arcor: Plötzlich über €1000 rechnung*

Das können wir hier per "Ferndiagnose" auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Arcor: Plötzlich über €1000 rechnung*



vladi schrieb:


> Inzwischen (08/05) ist die Rechnung angekommen. Sie ist für über 4.000 Euro. Ich habe einen Brief formuliert, die ich morgen an Arcor schicken wollte um einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis sowie ein technisches Prüfungsprotokoll zu fordern.


Du brauchst auch einen fähigen Anwalt... Mir würden da schon ein paar einfallen...

ich hoffe sehr, dass Du Teletons Rat beaxhtet hast


Teleton schrieb:


> Halt, auf keinen Fall vorschnell unstrittig stellen, dass die Anrufe von Deinem Anschluss erfolgten. Erstmal das Ergebnis der Prüfung nach §45i TKG abwarten oder noch besser Deinen Anwalt machen lassen.


Ich kenne ein paar gute Anwälte, aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich Dir eine Empfehlung geben soll/darf...



vladi schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wie es kommen konnte, daß Arcor am 17. April schrieb, daß ausgehende Telefonate gesperrt sind, bis wir die Rechnung von 1.000 Euro begleichen (was wir nicht gemacht haben) und daß jetzt die Rechnungssumme trotzdem über 4.000 Euro beträgt?


 Also Du hast die Sperre schriftlich? Dann ist das tatsächlich klärungsbedürftig, aber ich an Deiner Stelle würde kein Wort mehr schreiben ohne Rechtsanwalt. Wenn in der Tatsache, dass von einem für ausgehende Nummern gesperrten Anschluß Gespräche geführt werden sein sollen, ein Argument liegen kann, auch die Entstehung der zuvor entstandenen Gebühren in Frage zu stellen, dann würde ich mit diesem Argument vorsichtig umgehen... Prüfprotokoll muß her, das ist schon richtig. Aber was die Sperre angeht, da würde ich nur sicherstellen, belegen zu können, dass eine solche bestand und ab wann (und evtl., was sie beinhaltet)


----------



## webwatcher (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: Arcor: Plötzlich über €1000 rechnung*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich kenne ein paar gute Anwälte, aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich Dir eine Empfehlung geben soll/darf...


Rechtsanwälte: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------

